# ASUS K7M und Seagate ST3120022A



## piXeLfehler (25. September 2003)

Hiho,
In aller Kürze:
mein Problem ist, dass nur 32 GB der 120 GB Festplatte erkannt werden

Leidensweg:

Ich hab mir ne neue Platte gekauft weil meine alte (knapp 20 GB) eingegangen is.
Hab die kaputte Platte ausgebaut und die neue als PriSlave eingebaut.
Wurde nicht erkannt.
Hab die Jumper so gesetzt damits ne manuelle Beschränkung auf 32 GB gibt.
Wurde erkannt.
Hab im Internet nach einer Lösung der Problems gesucht.
Lösung neues Bios Update (Version 1009 und Beta Version 1013)
Jumper auf PriMaster und 2. Festplatte auf PriSlave
Ich hab per Seagate Tool DiscWizard versucht das Problem zu beheben.
Hat nicht geklappt und ich hab die Festplatte mehrmals Partitioniert und Formatiert. Tool installiert, deinstalliert, usw...
Im Bios werden 32 GB erkannt obwohl ich die Jumper schon längst umgesteckt hab. Was mich wundert...
Ich installiere das Bios-Update 1009 was ohne Probleme funktioniert.
An der Größe der Festplatte im Bios hat sich nichts geändert.
Ich installiere das Bios-Update 1009 was ohne Probleme funktioniert.
An der Größe der Festplatte im Bios hat sich nichts geändert.

Unter Windows XP (installiert auf der 2. Platte) steht unter den Einstellungen der Festplatte folgendes:

Belegter Speicher: 65,4 GB
Freier Speicher: 31,4 GB
Speicherkapazität: 31,4 GB

Also scheint noch nicht alles verloren...Ich weiß aber echt nicht woran es liegen kann, dass die Festplatte nicht korrekt erkannt wird...

Als Notlösung könnte ich auf einen IDE Controller zurückgreifen, was allerdings nicht optimal wäre...

Weiß einer Rat? 

Danke fürs Durchlesen
piXeLfehler


----------



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

> hierzu wird die biosbeta KM132 benötigt



damit soll das board bis 128 gig erkennen, sagt asus.


mehr dazu


----------

